# motor de auto y corriente trifasica



## spanator (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola, tengo una duda. ¿ Puedo yo con un motor de coche y su alternador obtener corriente trifasica? como?, si no, que rectificador o lo que sea tendria que acoplarle?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## frezamu (Dic 26, 2006)

para obtener corriente trifacica nesesitas obligatoriamente un generador de corriente alterna  pero con el alternador como practica lo puedes hacer lo primero es desconectar los diodos del alternador luego coger esas tres puntas y medirlas con un osciloscopio lo primero el voltage de salida no creo que alcance los doce voltios y para lograr los 60 o 50 hertz tienes que ir acelerando el motor hasta lograrlo poero no puedes colocar nada que funcione con trifacica ya que estos componentes generalmente trabajan a 220 o 240 o 440 voltios ademas el alternador nesecita una exitacion de 12 voltios para generar para utilizar el motor tienes que conseguir el generador y un sistema que estavilize la frecuencia y otro que estavilize el voltage


----------



## kharma (Jul 18, 2008)

en terminos generales cuantos hertz puede producir un alternador de automovil?
a bajas revoluciones unos 30Hz? o en altas revoluciones unos 120Hz?
alguien sabe algo de esto?


----------



## kharma (Jul 18, 2008)

segun entiendo tambien se puede colocar un motor de corriente alterna trifasico en lugar de alternador y ya con eso tienes un alternador trifasico , o me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2008)

kharma dijo:
			
		

> en terminos generales cuantos hertz puede producir un alternador de automovil?
> a bajas revoluciones unos 30Hz? o en altas revoluciones unos 120Hz?
> alguien sabe algo de esto?



Multiplicas las RPM de motor por la relación de multiplicación del motor-alternador y lo divides por 60, eso sera la frecuencia



			
				kharma dijo:
			
		

> segun entiendo tambien se puede colocar un motor de corriente alterna trifasico en lugar de alternador y ya con eso tienes un alternador trifasico , o me equivoco?



Un motor común trifásico del tipo "Jaula de ardilla",no genera, necesita un campo magnético giratorio para poder hacerlo


----------



## kharma (Jul 18, 2008)

Saludos fogonazo y gracias por las respuestas.
segun entiendo si el alternador va a 3000 revoluciones por minuto,su frecuencia de salida sera 50 hz?
y ojala tengas tiempo de leer el articulo del siguiente link.
www.qsl.net/ns8o/Induction_Generator.html
y que opinas de ese tema ? bueno en ese articulo  usan un motor "jaula de ardilla" monofasico, y yo pense que seria lo mismo hacerlo con un motor "jaula de ardilla" trifasico. ojala me puedas orientar por si luego quiero implementarlo . es de gran interes para mi . Gracias por tu tiempo y tu disposicion.


----------



## kharma (Jul 18, 2008)

Esta pagina tambien tiene mucha información de proyectos de generadores usando motores de induccion.
http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/generatorasync.htm
incluyendo trifasicos.


----------



## kharma (Ago 6, 2008)

spanator dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una duda. ¿ Puedo yo con un motor de coche y su alternador obtener corriente trifasica? como?, si no, que rectificador o lo que sea tendria que acoplarle?
> Un saludo y gracias


Ahora con un poco mas de experiencia puedo decir te que  desarme un alternador de coche y me di cuenta que son alternadores trifasicos, es cuestion de que destapes uno y le quites el rectificador y ya tienes corriente trifasica.


----------



## kharma (Ago 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> kharma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y para los que quieran salir de dudas , sobre algunos factores  de los alternadores , como yo, busquen en wikipedia , la palabra , alternador.


----------



## kharma (Ago 6, 2008)

kharma dijo:
			
		

> en terminos generales cuantos hertz puede producir un alternador de automovil?
> a bajas revoluciones unos 30Hz? o en altas revoluciones unos 120Hz?
> alguien sabe algo de esto?


yo solito me contesto  , desarme un alternador de coche , y ya vi que es un alternador trifasico,
y al menos el que destape y otros que he visto , estan hechos para dar seis ciclos de polaridad (hertz) por cada vuelta completa del rotor, es decir , 6 Hz por cada revolucion del rotor, esto por cada fase , como ya dije , son trifasicos y para convertir a monofasico solo hay que separar las terminales del enbobinado del estator.


----------

